# Help! No title of book on home page



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

I just converted a .pdf book on Mobipocket Reader and inported it into my Kindle 1.  The book is complete except on the home page of the Kindle the title is shown (listed) as a series of underlines - no words,  and then the author's name.

How can I add the title on the home page?

Rick-SAR


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you mean Mobipocket Creator?  If so, after you convert the book, you have the option to edit the 'metadata' which is where you can set the title and author to say what you want it to, among other things..  If you do that before you 'build' the file it will show properly when you send or move it to the Kindle.

Ann


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

Ann,

When I bring it into Mobipocket Reader it shows the book.  I don't see where I can edit any part.  If I go to send it ask if I want it to go to the Kindle memory or the card memory.

Rick-SAR


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MobiPocket Reader is not the same thing as MobiPocket Creator.  In Reader you can only read, as far as I know.  With Creator you can take a file -- like a .doc or .pdf file -- and convert it to a .prc file which can be read on the Reader or your Kindle.  One step of converting the file is setting the title/author metadata.

If you already have a .prc file you have to use something called mobi2mobi to change the title/author information.  And, with that, I've exhausted my knowledge on that program. . .but there are those here who've used it quite a bit and I'm sure they'll be able to help you.  

Sorry I can't be of more assistance. . . 

Ann


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks again Ann,

I tried Mobipocket Creator and it will not bring in a pdf file.  Only HTML, Txt, Word, or opf.  It's no big deal I know what it is and can use it as is.  Maybe some one else might be about to help me out.

Again thanks for trying.

Rick-SAR


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You may have run the installer incorrectly. Mobipocket Reader will not pull in PDF files. Mobipocket Creator will. The Reader and the Creator have the same installer if I recall correctly, but you have to choose which to install. I use the Creator to process PDF files on an almost daily basis.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rick-SAR said:


> Thanks again Ann,
> 
> I tried Mobipocket Creator and it will not bring in a pdf file. Only HTML, Txt, Word, or opf. It's no big deal I know what it is and can use it as is. Maybe some one else might be about to help me out.
> 
> ...


You do need the PROFESSIONAL version of Mobi Creator. Here's the link to that program: http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/ProductDetailsCreator.asp

Ann


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Will MobiPocket Creator also work with books you've downloaded from Amazon? Sometimes the entry in the table of contents is incorrect, or I just would prefer to list it differently.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mobi CREATOR is for converting other formats (e.g. PDF) to a format that can be read on Kindle.  When you do the conversion you have the opportunity to define the author and title so it shows up properly.  It does not provide a way to edit this data in a book that has already been 'built' into a Kindle compatible format.

Mobi READER is a program you can use on your computer to read books created with Creator, if you wish.

mobi2mobi is 'perl scripts' (?) program that I really don't know any more about but that I understand to be something that you can use to edit the metadata (author/title/etc.) on a book already in the mobi/prc format.  

To my knowledge -- which I admit is limited!   -- there is no way to edit such info on a book from amazon in it's native, DRM'd format.

Ann


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I suggest you give Calibre a try. It's an open source e-book management tool. Fantastic program for organizing, converting and cleaning up the metadata as well as a great place to store your amazon purchases.

http://calibre.kovidgoyal.net/download

There is a whole subforum dedicated to it at mobileread.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=166


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the additional comments. I'm at work now, but I'll take a look at Calibre when I'm home.


----------

